# Cape Fear FT



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

heard 9 were called back to the 3rd series in the derby.


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

any word on Open callbacks?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd Series
2,5,7,11,13,15,16,19,21,22,23,26,27,28,32,36,38,39,40,42,47,48,49

23 Total

Derby Results

1st- #15 Vapor - H/Ken Neil O/Ken Neil & Brenda Little
2nd- #10 Chopper - H/Eric Babin O/Peggy & Joe Cooper
3rd- #5 Grace - O/H Drew Clendaniel
4th- #14 June -O/H Jay Hinton

RJ - # 3 Cash H/John Clarke O/Jerry Landreth

Jams- 9,8,2,11

Congrats to all!!
________
Hawaii Medical Marijuana Dispensary


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

congrats Brenda!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Way to go # 8 Curtis Holcombe & Odin , not bad for your first time in the "drivers seat"


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

It is great to see our buddy, Vapor, take the Blue She was fun to watch growing up into a big dog.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Good going Vapor and Chopper!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE WATERBLIND

2,5,7,11,13,15,16,21,22,26,28,32,36,38,39,40,42

17 total
________
JAGUAR R2 SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the Last Series
2,5,7,13,22,26,36,38,40

9 total


Qualifying callbacks to the water blind

1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,23,26,27

20 Total
________
Chrysler f platform history


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Amateur call backs anyone ?

john


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

3,4,8,9,15,17,18,22,24,32,34,37,38,39,41,42,43

17 total
________
Mexico City Hotel


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Qualifying callbacks to the last series:

2 3 4 5 8 9 10 13 15 16 19 20 22 23 26 27


----------



## pafromga (Jul 16, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Open Callbacks to the 2nd Series
> 2,5,7,11,13,15,16,19,21,22,23,26,27,28,32,36,38,39,40,42,47,48,49
> 
> 23 Total
> ...


Congrats Brenda.
I stood beside you Friday as we watched Ken run the pup in the 1st and 2nd series.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st- #36 Lindsey O/H Andrea Meisse (New FC)
2nd - #26 Windy H/Ken Neil O/Ken Neil & Brenda Little
3rd- #13 Fizz H/Alan Pleasant O/Mark Menzie
4th - #40 Stoney H/Alan Pleasant O/Michael Crow & Jerry Day

RJ- #7 Rough O/H Gary Unger
Jams- 22,5

Congrats to All!!!
________
Easy Vape


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st-#9 Eider H/Eric Babin O/Anne & John Marshall
2nd-#10 Max H/John Clarke O/George Marthinuss
3rd- #27 Lottie O/H Phil Calton
4th- #? Sorry dont know what number but it was one of Pete Janke's dog

Sorry dont have any RJ or Jam info

Congrats to all!!
________
Mexico hotels


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results 
1st-#18 Sea-J O/H Anne Marshall
2nd- #24 Skeeter O/H Jerry Wilks
3rd- #32 Fizz O/H Mark Menzies
4th - #9 Bennie O/H Mark Menzies

Again I am sorry I don't have any Jam info.....Congrats to All!!!
________
Daihatsu Charade Specifications


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Amateur jams:

Murphy Valerie Tolbert
Mica Anthony Heath

Congratulations to Andrea Meisse on her Open win with Lindsey a New Field Champion


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations Ken, Brenda, Windy, and Vapor!!! 2nd in the Open with Windy and 1st in the Derby with Vapor!!! Way to go guys!!!

Paul & Jenn


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Huge congrats to Andrea Meisse on her Open win. Way to go Andrea.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to Jay Hinton for his 4th and to Anthony Heath for his Jam.


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks, Mark!


----------

